# Авиация > Авиационная Энциклопедия >  Раздел Книги

## timsz

По-моему, если уж есть раздел "Кинофильмы", то и "Книги" надо бы сделать. Хотя бы для того, чтобы не писать каждый раз в литературе полное наименование источника, а просто давать ссылку.

Конечно, тут все гораздо сложнее организовать, чем "Кино..."...

Есть предложение подумать над этим.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ну первая трудность в количестве наименований книг. Их было издано тысячи наименований. Если для каждой книги делать статью, то можно запариться :-)
Наверное есть смысл свести книги в группы. Например "Книги: художественные", "Книги: мемуары", "Книги: исторические", "Книги: технические" (по матчасти), "Книги: научные" (по авиационным наукам)... Для каждой группы - одна статья, в которой в виде таблицы дать выходные данные книги и аннотацию...

Начать можно с 1-2 групп, например художественных и мемуаров, как самых востребованных.

----------


## Redan

Чтобы не париться,даю ссылки на библиотеки,где можно и почитать, либо скачать,или скопировать нужные книги:
http://militera.lib.ru/
http://library.cpilot.info/index.html
http://avia.lib.ru/index.html
http://www.lib.aldebaran.ru/
http://base13.glasnet.ru/biblio.htm
http://www.warlib.ru/
http://hronograf.narod.ru/06/6.htm
http://www.proza.ru/
http://www.litportal.ru/
http://lib.ru/
http://lib.ru/PROZA/
http://zhurnal.lib.ru/janr/index_janr_5-1.shtml

----------


## timsz

А "Советской военной эницклопедии" случайно в сети нет?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Открыл новую категорию для книг:

Энциклопедия: Библиография

Желающие могут приступить к наполнению :-)
Наверное надо еще добавить сведения о наличии иллюстративного материала: фотографий, чертежей, рисунков...

----------

